# inlection pump re & re



## tundrabc (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi to everone, just join your cool site. I was wondering if anyone has or knows where i can get a diesel repair manaul for a 1973 case / international 454, that shows the re & re procedure for a cav diesel injection pump? My tractor is a european model and is it hard to find anything for it. Any help will be apreciated

thanks , todd


----------

